# K-60 and a Camera



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

So I have found myself taking on a lot of service work lately. It's not my line of expertise, but certainly not outside the scope of my ability. 

Through some mutual contacts I have picked up two large property management companies that service many of the local commercial buildings. I talked to the girl running the show and asked her what common problems they encounter in plumbing. She specifically mentioned blockages and inspections. The plumbing company I am taking over for, just got done cameraing and locating and repairing all types of broken drain lines in the parking lot of one of the buildings. 

I don't currently own a snake, I borrow a K-60 from my buddy down the street whenever I get a call. The past two weeks, I've had eight calls from this company alone, and five of them were snaking area drains/roof drains/sanitary lines. I have had my friends K-60 almost every day. 

So, this service thing seems to be profitable, and I'd like to purchase my own machine. Local supply house quoted a K-60 with 75' of 7/8" cable, and tool box for roughly $1,500 plus tax. Another $215 if I want to add the 5/8" cable and tools. 

I've also been looking at the SeeSnake Micro Reel. I know this will limit the applications I can use it, but i just don't have the funds to purchase a K-60 plus a $10K camera right now, price is playing a major part of my decision.

Does anyone have suggestions on an affordable camera, and where to buy a K-60 on the cheap? 

Thank You in advance. -- Billy


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm sure other members here that are really deep into sewer/drain cleaning here will help ya out..


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, my buddy picked up his K- 60 with well over 100 ' of 7/8 another 100+ foot of 5/8 all the tools, etc... at a pawn show that was having a 50% off sale. 

He paid $600 for everything..... where can I find a deal like that?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Regardless of what machine you are getting used to...if you are getting the results you need then stick with it.

As far as price goes, everyone likes to get a bargain. HOWEVER...if you are using the machine regularly pricing your work appropriately, it won't matter whether you got it for free or paid retail + 10%. Stressing over a few few bucks one way or the other is a colossal waste of your precious time.

Just buy it and get to billing for it. Six months from now the price you paid for the K60 kit won't be any more important than choosing which day to clean your aquarium.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Regardless of what machine you are getting used to...if you are getting the results you need then stick with it.
> 
> As far as price goes, everyone likes to get a bargain. HOWEVER...if you are using the machine regularly pricing your work appropriately, it won't matter whether you got it for free or paid retail + 10%. Stressing over a few few bucks one way or the other is a colossal waste of your precious time.
> 
> Just by it and get to billing for it. 6 months from now the price you paid for the K60 kit won't be any more important than choosing which day to clean your aquarium.


I totally agree with you. I'm seeing some growth in my business.... suck it up and buy the K60. I'll probably do that when this next check comes in. 

****
Totally off the subject, I have been snaking drains flat rate at $125 plus $50 if I have to pull a toilet. The average hourly rate for a plumber in this area ranges from $75 - 100+ / hr. ( I charge $85) 

Does my price point seem reasonable -- a little high or low? 
****

Like I said, steady Service work is a new beast for me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> ...Totally off the subject, I have been snaking drains flat rate at $125 plus $50 if I have to pull a toilet. The average hourly rate for a plumber in this area ranges from $75 - 100+ / hr. ( I charge $85)
> 
> Does my price point seem reasonable -- a little high or low?...


Which is it? Do you charge $125+50 or do you charge $85?

Either way it doesn't matter. Taking your competitor's price into account as a major factor in your price is the single biggest mistake EVERY small plumbing startup makes.

Base your price on YOUR budget, not theirs.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would buy from AJ coleman. Northstate can beat them on price but AJ has the best customer service.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> ****
> Totally off the subject, I have been snaking drains flat rate at $125 plus $50 if I have to pull a toilet. The average hourly rate for a plumber in this area ranges from $75 - 100+ / hr. ( I charge $85)
> 
> Does my price point seem reasonable -- a little high or low?
> ****


Read this>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/more-than-owning-job-17477/


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I just double what everyone else is charging and figure I will come out ahead.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

HOT H2O said:


> I totally agree with you. I'm seeing some growth in my business.... suck it up and buy the K60. I'll probably do that when this next check comes in.
> 
> ****
> *Totally off the subject, I have been snaking drains flat rate at $125 plus $50 if I have to pull a toilet. The average hourly rate for a plumber in this area ranges from $75 - 100+ / hr. ( I charge $85) *
> ...



Cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap. Wow that's cheap. What part of the country are you in?? Snake main line with pull and reset will get 650-750 here. Tubs/lavy 250-350, kitchen sink 300-425.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap. Wow that's cheap. What part of the country are you in?? Snake main line with pull and reset will get 650-750 here. Tubs/lavy 250-350, kitchen sink 300-425.


 :thumbup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> :thumbup:




The big franchises have really changed the game around here. I started out at a mom and pop plumbing shop that had been in business since 1949. With much of the original blood still there which was great for learning from the old timers ...Things are way different nowadays. I miss that type atmosphere in a way.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap. Wow that's cheap. What part of the country are you in?? Snake main line with pull and reset will get 650-750 here. Tubs/lavy 250-350, kitchen sink 300-425.


No way we can get that price in the Dallas Area, No where even close.

Big chains like ARS will snake and camera for 89 bucks in my area..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> No way we can get that price in the Dallas Area, No where even close.
> 
> Big chains like ARS will snake and camera for 89 bucks in my area..


That 89 bucks is just to get in the door then up sell everything in the entire house then walk out with 3k. Trust me on this.

Those guys don't get that big doing clear/camera for 89 bucks.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

You should look into a VU-Rite camera setup. Lots of people on this site own them and seem very happy. 

What size drains are you typically cleaning?


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

eddiecalder said:


> You should look into a VU-Rite camera setup. Lots of people on this site own them and seem very happy.
> 
> What size drains are you typically cleaning?


I will look at VU-Rite, never heard of it, but like I mentioned Service is a new beast for me. 

Most of the drainage I've been cleaning has been 1-1/2" - 4", with 4" being the most common size, but I can easily foresee some 6" in my future.... any suggestions?

Any and All experience welcome.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Read this>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/more-than-owning-job-17477/


Very good information. I saved it for further review, and I will try to plug some of my cost into the equation and see where I lie. My biggest problem will be meeting the 1000+ hrs. of billable service per year.  I have not been in business long enough to project a steady average, although things have been rockin' for the past couple months. 

As far as my current price point, I don't seem to be losing money at $85/hr. for service calls. The $125 + 50 was something I was toying around with in an attempt to offer some flat rate pricing for standard drain cleaning.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap. Wow that's cheap. What part of the country are you in?? Snake main line with pull and reset will get 650-750 here. Tubs/lavy 250-350, kitchen sink 300-425.


Dang, man you guys can get that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

HOT H2O said:


> Very good information. I saved it for further review, and I will try to plug some of my cost into the equation and see where I lie. My biggest problem will be meeting the 1000+ hrs. of billable service per year.  I have not been in business long enough to project a steady average, although things have been rockin' for the past couple months.
> 
> As far as my current price point, I don't seem to be losing money at $85/hr. for service calls. The $125 + 50 was something I was toying around with in an attempt to offer some flat rate pricing for standard drain cleaning.


A K60 may be too small of a machine for 6". It may be a little undersized for 4" with heavy roots as well. You are going to need a mainline machine. Are most of your cleanouts outside or inside? Something like a k7500, duracable, or a Gorlirz mainline machine would have you covered for 4-8" pipe. If you really like sectionals you could look at the k1500 or Eel Model C. You could even look into the "drill and eel" which is 1.25" cable that you spin with a holehawg.

If you like the k60 use it as a 1.5"-4" machine.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

We like the K-60 for residential sewer lines when there's no clean out in the yard which is like 75% of homes built before the '80s here. Very simply to take up on the roof and run thru the 3" vent. The 7/8" open wind cable really doesn't work to good for root problems but really if there's roots they need a new sewer line.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Drain cleaning does have a learning curve so I hope you're expecting that. There's a lot to learn that pretty much only comes from experience and learning the "feel" of the cable. There's a ton of good info on here as well as another forum devoted to drain cleaning but most of it needs to be learned first hand, on the job.

As far as machines go, I'm a drum guy and run a Spartan 300 for mainlines. I don't clean lines bigger than 6" and I'd say 95% of them are 4" or smaller. I have 2 drums, each full of 82' of 5/8" innercore cable. If you're getting into commercial drain cleaning, you may want to start pricing jetters.









Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the VU_RITE Cam and love it. Mytana sled machine for the main lines.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

One man show here. I use a k60 with 2 reels of 7/8 and 1 reel of 5/8, a chain descaler for the 60, Rigid b&w compact camera, Sony stand alone dvd recorder, General locator, and a Amazing Machines Jetter (don't laugh). Residential is about all I do. Up to 4" lines.

Bought it all new. No down time with any of it. Spend the money, charge for the stuff and don't give it a second thought. There will be someone to buy it from you upon your retirement.

$50 to pull a toilet sounds a lot low.

Shop around for equipment, there are deals out there. Or look to some of those larger companies that are downsizing.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a ratech color camera, 200' reel all the bells and whistles for sale. 
Its the "plumbers mate " model .
I no longer have the monitor/control unit because some crack head needed it more than me. 
Heres the listing from plumber swap.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f24/ratech-camera-18029/

If your interested PM me or give me a call.
I'm flexible on the price.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f24/ratech-camera-18029/
> 
> 
> *I'm flexible on the price.*


I would think so after eight months and still no takers. Did you try to sell it on ebay or CL?


----------

